# Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop



## GrueneMelone (14. Juli 2015)

*Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Hey,

neben meinem Rechner habe ich noch ein altes Laptop (6Jahre alt, ASUS N61JA) rumliegen, was bei der Freundin benutzt wird. Nun wird die Kiste mittlerweile unheimlich laut und warm. Und mit laut meine ich wirklich laut, man hört es durch Musik deutlich durch. Ich denke die Wärmeleitpaste ist einfach total hart geworden. Neuen Lüfter will ich nicht gleich installieren, dass ist mir zu teuer. Abstürze hatte ich nur einmal vor einem Jahr in der Nähe von der Heizung. Sonst hält er brav durch.

Welche Paste könnt ihr empfehlen? Welche Menge benötige ich für Grafikkartenchip und CPU?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Pascal


----------



## v3nom (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Von den Mengen sollte die kleinste Einheit reichen. Welche WLP du benutzt ist eigentlich egal... Hast du von deinem Build etwas noch etwas übrig?
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den Dell von meiner Freundin geöffnet, Staub entfernt und die WLP erneuert (Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme). Waren am Ende deutliche Temperaturverbesserungen und die CPU musste nicht mehr drosseln.

Du solltest also 2 Dinge im Kopf haben:
- Staub entfernen an Lüfter und Kühler
- WLP erneuern


----------



## stevie4one (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Es wird wohl weniger ausgetrocknete Wärmeleitpaste sein, als vielmehr Staub und Dreck, der sich mit der Zeit im Gehäuse ansammelt und so Lüfter und Kühlkörper zusetzt. Nur wenige Ausnahmen bei Notebooks verwenden wirklich Wärmeleitpaste anstelle von Wärmeleitpads (und die sind generell schlechter als Paste). Schaden kann der Ersatz der alten Paste (wenn vorhanden) oder des Pads nicht wirklich. Welche Paste ist fast egal, da gibt es nur geringe Unterschiede - hier mal ein Test. Wie willst du bei einem Notebook die Kühleinheit tauschen. Was anderes wird da nicht reinpassen. Ich würde daher mal nach einem Video bei Youtube Ausschau halten, das die Demontage zeigt und alles (Kühler und Lüfter) reinigen. Das sollte schon völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Stueppi (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Die gute alte MX-4. Ansonsten, wenn das Ding 6 Jahre alt ist würde ich mal über eine kleine Kühlungsmod nachdenken. Ein paar Luftlöcher unterm Lüfter bohren und als Staubfilter geeigneten Stoff befestigen können schon einige Grad ausmachen. Dazu die neue Paste + Lüfter sauber machen haben bei meinem alten Laptop aus runter takten durch überhitzen (~95°C, dann ~75°C niedriger takt alles ohne Volllast), 60°C unter dauervolllast gemacht.


----------



## GrueneMelone (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Vielen Dank schon mal. Ich hatte mir schon mal bei Youtube ein Video zu meinem Modell angesehen und dort gesehen, dass dort Paste verwendet wird und die war komplett hart. Ich hab den Rest, den ich vom Hr 02 Macho hatte aufgehoben und notdürftig die Tüte zugeklebt, mal sehen was die so sagt. Die paar € bringen mich aber selbst als Student jetzt nicht um, kauf der denke ich mal ne neue Tube. Nach Dreck hatte ich schon mal geschaut, das hielt sich eigentlich in Grenzen, da ich den schon ab und zu mal gesäubert habe. Die MX-4 hatte ich auch schon im Blick.


----------



## GrueneMelone (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Danke noch mal an alle, so ist Laptop wieder halbwegs benutzbar, man merkt zwar, dass der Lüfter bisschen viel gelaufen ist, aber alles spürbar kühler. Beim Ausbau bin ich doch noch auf Staub gestoßen wie ihr sehen könnt. MX-4 lässt sich auch super verarbeiten  Das ganze war 4,40€ definitiv wert, vor allem kann man die Wärmeleitpaste ja noch öfters verwenden soviel wie da drin ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Bei der alten Wärmeleitpaste könnte man sagen: Viel hilft viel?


----------



## GrueneMelone (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für Laptop*

Da ist echt alles zugeschmiert gewesen, hab das auch nicht alles abgemacht, sondern hauptsächlich von den Chips und bissel das grobe. Wusste nicht wie das darunter aussieht und wollte beim Abmachen nix beschädigen. Aber echt krass und das ist bei dem Laptop immer so, wie man im Netz sieht.


----------

